# At what size do peacocks start getting adult colors?



## kevin3020 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ob peacocks in particular. Just wondering so i know when they are more likely to start breeding.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Naturally. :lol:

I'd guess about 50% plus in the stores are hormoned. They can start breeding when the females are about 2".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I suppose they should be able to breed before 3".

As for color, as with almost all Haps and Peacocks, the males color up when they are one of the more dominant fish. If one of the least dominant fish, it may take awhile.

OB Peacocks are very variable, as they are hybrids. It is hard to predict how they will color up. Some are duds. Some have lots of blue. Some have yellow, or some orange of red.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

ob peacocks usually start showing blotchs very small... and i think it depends on the species as far as haps and peacocks go too.. also depends on the strain... i have a group of ngara flametails in with my tanganyikans and they are tiny like under 2' and one of them is already starting to color up.. and i know they arent hormoned cuz i bought them from a well known and respected hobbyist.. just a really good strain.. then you have a fish like taiwan reef hap and it took that thing over a year of me having it to color up...


----------



## kevin3020 (Jun 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my ob peacocks 2 are 2in. and 1 is 1.5in, they are in a ten gallon temporararily until the main tank finishes cycling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

i had an ob just a smidge bigger start breeding.. i think it really depends on the male how persistant he is in wanting to breed also determines when they start breeding


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

my taiwan reef colored up at about 3 inches. For the longest time he looked female. Then a tiny bit of blue on face. Then added more taiwans which were smaller, took 2 days to pretty much fully color up. OB peacocks are hard to tell, as some will show color immediately due to the genes, where as others have late coloring species in them, so i would say usually around 3-4 inches generally most fish color up.


----------

